
Opentype.js: read and write OpenType fonts using JavaScript - vmorgulis
http://opentype.js.org/
======
jongold
Excellent library - I used it to do some super fun things last year
[http://jon.gold/2016/05/robot-design-school/](http://jon.gold/2016/05/robot-
design-school/)

------
IvanK_net
By the way, OpenType.js has problems with parsing many fonts (old structures
of TTF tables) and also with rendering some OTF (CCF) glyphs. If you are
looking for a more versatile library, I recommend using Typr.js
[https://github.com/photopea/Typr.js](https://github.com/photopea/Typr.js)

~~~
kevinb7
Typr.js doesn't seem to have a way to write out fonts after editing them. In
what way is it more versatile?

~~~
IvanK_net
You mean writing a font back into a font file? Yes, this feature is not
available now.

OpenType.js throws errors for many font files. It supports just a specific
subset of standard font structures. It also renders some glyphs incorrectly.
Typr.js does not have these problems (at least not during my testing).

------
oatmealsnap
Neat. Although the rendered text isn't screen-reader accessible. An aria-label
with the text content would solve this, though.

~~~
voltagex_
Definitely raise an issue:
[https://github.com/nodebox/opentype.js/issues](https://github.com/nodebox/opentype.js/issues)

